# Don't Use Nylon With AP



## Rag and Bone (Jul 26, 2008)

The nylon hose connectors in my aerated AP bucket melted. It made a huge sticky mess and the gold foils are sticking to it. I suspect the nylon would not hold up in other acids. Just a heads up....


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 26, 2008)

Rags,

Teflon tubing and fittings is the way to go.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2008)

Just figured I'd mention this:

anyone wanting to get Teflon tubing should recall that Teflon is really PTFE, PFA, and FEP polymers, it's a blanket term. PTFE is a crappy, stiff tubing. PFA is slightly better, but FEP is the best for when you need flexibility and clarity. I like it the most. There are many fluoropolymers, but only a few have the properties we would like to have.

What you all want is FEP tubing; similar chemical inertness, but it's clear and flexible. I'll try and find a reasonable source, usually it's expensive.

For now, try

http://www.texloc.com/tube_fep.html

or cole parmer. VWR may have it too.

I had a really good source for all sorts of fluoropolymer products, they were so cheap! I wish I could find them again or at least remember their name. I'll have to look for an old invoice. 


Lou


----------



## Bernie Foley (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Nitric melts nylon real quick! always test acids on plastics! Take Lou&Steve's advise teflon and maybe silicone are probly best!!
Have a great day! Bernie


----------

